# Custom 154 or 156



## ThePhazon (Feb 21, 2010)

I am the exact height and weight that you are and I ride a 154 and like it. Mine is a V-Rocker though so take that into consideration.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm 6-1 185, ride a 156 v-rocker and think it is the perfect size for me, considering the tech. It carves surprisingly well, with good stability and little chatter. She also holds a nice edge and spins with ease. Although I don't really trust the flex in the tip and tail for larger jumps, it performs adequately on smaller hits and board slides nicely.


----------



## petr.vodicka (Dec 27, 2010)

ThePhazon said:


> I am the exact height and weight that you are and I ride a 154 and like it. Mine is a V-Rocker though so take that into consideration.


So may be 156 will be good, because I rode Custom Flying V, but 151 size, and it's good for park riding. But 151 with flying V is not good for me to ride on ice, for carving etc. So I would like to get second board for higher speeds, carving and less park riding. Thats why I prefer classic cambered board. Recently, I sold 158 operator, my feeling was that 158 is too long 

How do you like Flying V on ice? My feeling is that there is no hold on ice. 

Petr


----------



## ThePhazon (Feb 21, 2010)

petr.vodicka said:


> So may be 156 will be good, because I rode Custom Flying V, but 151 size, and it's good for park riding. But 151 with flying V is not good for me to ride on ice, for carving etc. So I would like to get second board for higher speeds, carving and less park riding. Thats why I prefer classic cambered board. Recently, I sold 158 operator, my feeling was that 158 is too long
> 
> How do you like Flying V on ice? My feeling is that there is no hold on ice.
> 
> Petr


Well the Flying-V will be different than the V-Rocker since it's a hybrid camber board as opposed to the V-Rocker which is just rocker. Well at least I assume it would be, I have yet to use a hybrid camber board. I say you should demo a 154 and/or a 156 since you really need to ride a board so you can actually feel how it performs and if you like it or not.


----------

